# Remington Rand 1911a1



## SuperDave

My friend went to the pawn shop a couple of days ago and bought a Remington Rand 1911a1 for $480. This included the gun and holster. He checked it out and it was in MINT CHERRY condition.....barrel was dirty but great nonetheless. It looks a few years old. He took it to an antique gun place and the owner said it was a 1944 model according to serial # and attempted to give him $800 for it.

Now I know this is an old gun but do you think my friend got a good deal and how much do you think the gun is valued at.

-Super Dave :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

If The gun checks out and is all original and all parts and pieces match I would say $3,000 plus. I would not shoot it untill I checked everything out on it and then I would take it to a good gunsmith and have him check it out. Stay away from any +P loads and all that. This gun might be worth more if you just don't fire it at all. The holster if matching period is worth $300 to $500 it's self. Let us know if you hit the jackpot. Good luck.


----------



## Captain Crunch

If it's an original Remington Rand M1911A1 with matching slide and frame, your friend got a fine deal.

Check the serial number & date of manufacture here: http://www.sightm1911.com/index.htm.

You can also get to The Sight's home page from this link. This site has all you would ever need to know about the M1911/1911A1 pistols.

Pay particular attention to the Ordnance Dep't inspector's stamp(s) on the frame. It should be "FJA" if it's a R-R.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Army .45s........*

If it is a 1944 vintage Remington Rand in with excellent finish, I'd suspect it to be a refinish job. The Remington Rand batch was pretty plentiful, and many saw use on up until the late fifties or later. Most I saw were dang nigh silver colored for lack of finish.

But, on the other hand, you have a great pistol, one of the best. And, at the price you stated, a good bargain. Whether you want to sell it or not is up to you. Its a great shooter as is, and also a good platform for a custom job.

Bob


----------



## Captain Crunch

*What Bob Wright Said......*

If your pistol has been refinished, it would have been done during an arsenal re-build, thereby greatly decreasing the chances it is an original matched R-R.

Look for any arsenal or ordnance depot stamps on the frame.


----------



## SuperDave

I only saw the pistol once briefly as he cannot bring it to me when we see each other at work. The S/N starts with 1743xxx and it looks like it was not refinished. He doesn't think so and neither do I. I'll try to get some pics of it soon.


----------



## Captain Crunch

S/N 1743xxx is definitely Remington Rand, mfg 1944.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------

